# CO2 injection



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Can I use a powerhead to aid in injecting CO2 into my tank?
Do I need to turn the vavle knob on the CO2 cylinder off every night after usage?
Would I also need to turn the needle valve off?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Yanfloist said:


> Can I use a powerhead to aid in injecting CO2 into my tank?
> Do I need to turn the vavle knob on the CO2 cylinder off every night after usage?
> Would I also need to turn the needle valve off?


What type of valve are you using. I actually suggest using the power head with your CO2. It's great for spreading the injection around the tank. Definitely a go on the power head.

If you don't have an electrical needle valve I would probably turn it off and back on during the off cycle.


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

I thought the main way to keep c02 readily available in the water for your plants is to refrain from disturbing the surface to keep the gas exchange from happening? Wouldn't using a powerhead contradict this purpose of not breaking the surface?

As far as the c02 bottle goes, you can use a pH controller to automate this process in combination with a solenoid valve on your regulator. If you turn the c02 valve off there is no need to close the needle valve.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

jman785 said:


> I thought the main way to keep c02 readily available in the water for your plants is to refrain from disturbing the surface to keep the gas exchange from happening? Wouldn't using a powerhead contradict this purpose of not breaking the surface?
> 
> As far as the c02 bottle goes, you can use a pH controller to automate this process in combination with a solenoid valve on your regulator. If you turn the c02 valve off there is no need to close the needle valve.


You're right but if the power head is low enough, you do not get any surface agitation......


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't have a check valve yet but I will get one soon. My regulator comes with everyhting except for a check valve. The needle valve is electrical. 
So surface agitation is not good, correct? If so, I'll just put my powerhead deeper.
Does a pH controller really regulate pH?

How many bubbles per mintue should I do? My fish tank is a 225 gallon. The CO2 cylinder is 15lbs.


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

roccov12345,

I see what your saying...I never used powerheads anyway, just bigger pumps and had a c02 reactor haha







.

Yanfloist,

Surface agitation causes gas exchange which allows the c02 that your pumping in to escape and exchange with oxygen. There is a fine line here between c02 and oxygen. Enough co2 in the water column and you'll kill your fish...I'm no expert with planted tanks, but I have kept plenty of saltwater tanks and have dealt with c02 in regards to a calcium reactor, etc.

As far as pH controllers go, they do monitor pH. You have a preset number say for example it happens to be 6.8, if the pH gets to 7.0, then your controller would come on and release c02 in the water which would then lower the pH, once it gets to 6.8 your controller will shut the co2 flow off via the solenoid.

As far as BPM (Bubbles per min) go, I have no idea...ask DippyEggs


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

start with 30 bpm then increase according to your drop checker. I run my 180 gal at 60 bpm without problem. Also watch your fish if they hang at the top that means to much co2. The fish are looking for better air.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the tips everyone, i got great info. from you all! i'll do some experimentations. of course I only have some siamensis algae eaters in the tank currently.


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

Good luck


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

yanfloist i wouldnt waste my money on a ph controller, in my experience they are unrealiable my probe stopped working a month or two after i got it, and now its worthless without a calibrated probe which costs alot to get a new one, i would just put your lights and co2 on the same timer when the lights go out the co2 shuts off its the easiest way of controlling co2, i would also get a check valve quickly they arent that much.

i have tons of surface agitation in my tank it has an intank wet dry so not much i can do except flood the wet dry, i put my co2 outlet inside my wet dry under the top water flow so the water flows the opposite way the bubbles try to travel and there is way too many bioballs and filter media for all the bubbles to escape most get dissolved in the water, im sure its not efficient but it gets the job done.
-Josh


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

JustJoshinYa said:


> yanfloist i wouldnt waste my money on a ph controller, in my experience they are unrealiable my probe stopped working a month or two after i got it, and now its worthless without a calibrated probe which costs alot to get a new one, i would just put your lights and co2 on the same timer when the lights go out the co2 shuts off its the easiest way of controlling co2, i would also get a check valve quickly they arent that much.
> 
> i have tons of surface agitation in my tank it has an intank wet dry so not much i can do except flood the wet dry, i put my co2 outlet inside my wet dry under the top water flow so the water flows the opposite way the bubbles try to travel and there is way too many bioballs and filter media for all the bubbles to escape most get dissolved in the water, im sure its not efficient but it gets the job done.
> -Josh


I agree ph controllers are good to control the ph level, but we dont give a crap about that because we are feeding the plants. The best thing to have is a solenoid attached to the timer for your main lights, drop checker, good lighting and ferts. I find the ph level will only go so low. I have never had mine drop to a low level that I would be worried. Burn the 250 plus bucks you would spend on the ph a controller nd put it into these other things


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for even more tips, keep them coming as much as can be - the more advice i get from you guys, the better!


----------

